# Moving to SC - Need guidence.



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm moving to Greenville/Anderson area, can anyone provide insight into the "better" neighborhoods and a great bike shop. 

I'm a yuppie moving from the midwest and want to be able ride right out of driveway.

Any insight is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

My inlaws live there currently. I can't really speak to what areas are better than others, but I know biking in general is very big there, and it seems that there are a lot of options for riding when you get out of town. There is a sweet bike shop by the waterfall downtown, but that's about all I am aware of about that. 

My biggest warning about where to live is to be aware of Woodruff Road. It's the main thoroughfare, and it is absolutely insane at rush hour. What I mean is, you can literally spend your entire life waiting in traffic on this road. If it can be avoided, you do not want to be in an area where you are dependent solely on Woodruff Road to get to your job. I would keep that in mind when looking at where to live based on where you have a job.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Greenville is becoming a better cycling town over time so you will probably enjoy living there. Here is a link to a bicycle club in Gville:

http://www.greenvillespinners.org/

Anderson is much less favorable to cyclists, I have even had arguments with members of the APD about the rights of cyclists on the roads! That might change as more cycling events and triathlons move to that area, Rev3 is hosting a half Iron distance tri there this year for the first time.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

OK, I live in Greenville and although Woodruff Rd is busy, it's not the nightmare it's made out to be.

If you want a recommendation on a bike shop, let me recommend Ride On Bicycles at 1616 Woodruff Rd. Family owned shop with good selection of bikes, the best mechanics by reputation in the upstate and several group rides a week. Ride On is also in the process of opening a shop on Greenville St in Anderson.

Personally, I live in the Five Forks area and it's probably one of the best areas for being to roll out the driveway and hit plenty of low traffic country roads. Neighborhoods in this area include Creekwood, Twin Creeks, Whitehall and there are several other newer neighborhoods in the vicinity. All the riding this side of town covers rolling hills over relatively short steep type.

Alternatively, if you want to spend more on a house and like climbing, look at the Taylors side of town which puts you close to Paris Mountain and several other favorite climbs around here.

Drop me a PM if you want more info or have specific questions you would like to ask.

PS. Personally, I am not a fan of the spinners.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Ray - Woodruff Rd. sure does seem like a nightmare to me! I feel for you. What's your beef w/ the Spinners?

OP mentions Anderson. Is your job in Anderson? Otherwise, that wouldn't be my choice. 

Frou Frou neighborhoods in town = Augusta Rd., Cleveland Park (people do laps here) , N. Main area. The latter you could ride from. 

Paris Mountain is a fantastic location (US Pros go over it) but pricey. Hincapie lives in a subd. called Montebello. 

Frou Frou subdivision type stuff is on the Eastside of town (may have a Greer address), names like Thornblade, various "Creeks" and "Plantations", etc. Not sure about riding in that area.

To me, better means north of the city nearer to the hills and mountains. Traveler's Rest, Tigerville, etc. Nice area around Furman University called Green Valley, but you need to be careful about anything called "west greenville"

No one premiere bike shop IMO. I use Great Escape, Carolina Tri and Sunshine.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I live near Woodruff & 385. I personally like Carolina Triathlon located in downtown....if it matters, they built up Levi Leipheimer's bike here when the USA Champ's were going on. No, I don't work for them, I have just bought 3 bikes from them and have had them build one over the last few years. I like Sunshine as well but I guess I am partial to Carolina Tri. My friend Buddy works at Great Escape down in Anderson. Woodruff Rd isn't that bad to deal with when there are all the backroads available here. Lots of ways to get around it and myself being from Tampa, people holler about traffic here but don't know traffic when they see it. Traffic is living 13 miles from your office & taking an hour in the morning and an hour & a half in the afternoon. 

Travelers Rest/Furman is a nice area...my folks live up that way but its a bit of a ride into town and gas prices are higher. Good riding up in that area for sure if you like climbing...Paris Mtn, Ceasars Head (Seizure's Head as some call it) The Simpsonville/Mauldin area is good...we have 2 kids in the Mauldin school district and we are happy with their school....Mr Parker runs a tight ship over at Mauldin Elementary. 

Good rides on Tuesday night down at what used to be called Donaldson Center now known as SCTAC. Lots of different groups to choose from and a great place to meet other cyclists. Also on Thursday night there is a decent ride out of Heritage Park in Simpsonville. Plus the various rides at Ride On Bicycles as previously mentioned. 

Good luck in your search & please send me any messages with questions you may have. Welcome to SC.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know why it posted me twice.....


----------



## winthropgrad (Mar 3, 2011)

bikenj said:


> I'm moving to Greenville/Anderson area, can anyone provide insight into the "better" neighborhoods and a great bike shop.
> 
> I'm a yuppie moving from the midwest and want to be able ride right out of driveway.
> 
> ...


Unless your job is on the Anderson side of Greenville, why not consider the west side of Spartanburg? Bike Shop would be either Bike Worx or Great Escape. The Spartanburg bike folks are a pretty good group to ride with. Also, the 'Assault on Mt Mitchell' starts in "Sparkle City". Good riding around here too.. 

Hope I dont start a "who is better" turf war  lol


----------



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

We live south of Greenville ... technically our address is Simpsonville, but we are more in the "countryside" west of S'ville. I'm surprised no one has mentioned the SCTAC rides yet on Tuesday nights. Racers ride the perimeter loop and the rest of us take the country loop south of SCTAC. Like RA_from_SA there are neighborhoods here where you could ride out from your house to low-traffic country roads, esp weekends. 

Also both the county and the city are in the various stages of implementing bicycle master plans. I'd say the city is further but the county has accomplished quite a bit already with the Swamp Rabbit greenway. More is in the works this year. PM if you want more info, it may factor into your decision. 

I usually take the Rabbit from downtown up to Paris Mountain for my weekly mountain fun. Beats using the 4-lane.

I'd say you have lots of options here.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

I did mention SCTAC on my last post....3rd paragraph! 

I do the country loop at SCTAC....I hop in the 16-17mph group. That's fast enough for me with the rolling terrain out there. The Thurs. night ride out of Heritage Park in Simpsonville is pretty much flat the whole way. You hit a couple of hills on the way back in but they aren't much.


----------



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

Oops totally my bad.... that's what I get for skimming the thread (or blame it on my smartphone screen).

Good point about heritage park ride. Lots of places to ride here. Now if we can just get more bike lanes...


----------

